# Uses for all those Eclipse Mint tins?



## Bribie G (10/10/13)

A beautiful piece of engineering but what a pity those Eclipse / Blitz (Aldi version) mints tins have to be chucked away. 

I desperately needed a solution to a problem and Blitz mint tins to the rescue:






I'll paint them with my terra cotta coating so they'll blend in. 

Anyone successfully used Eclipse tins for anything remotely useful? 

Should I stop worrying and get a real life? 

Edit: is it a bit naff for a German company to register "Blitz" for one of their products? :unsure:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/10/13)

You need to get out more


----------



## punkin (10/10/13)

Good for carrying a couple of rollies on a fishing trip.


edited to save another warning point.


----------



## sp0rk (10/10/13)

Handy housing for pocket headphone amps (if you're into that sort of nerdery)


----------



## Dave70 (10/10/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You need to get out more


(but not to ALDI) 

Actually, I bought a couple of heavy cast iron pots there yesterday plus a 20L stock pot.
The pots in particular could be used as ballast for a crane and come with a 5 year warranty. 
My plan is to place raw items in the pots and cook them.
I may or may not use the stock pot exclusively for stock making.
Most likely not.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/10/13)

Good to see the level of comitment


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/13)

You're right, I should get out more. I'll go out and feed the kookaburras in half an hour.


----------



## Danwood (10/10/13)

Thems birds will have some minty-fresh breath !


----------



## Edak (11/10/13)

I use my eclipse tins to hold mints and sometimes as a place to store screws and such if I am fixing something. I don't want him holes in my pocket.


----------



## Dave70 (11/10/13)

Bribie G said:


> You're right, I should get out more. I'll go out and feed the kookaburras in half an hour.


There's kookaburras nesting near my house who've taken to arcing up at first light. 
You can come over and feed them to if you like. Preferably poison.


----------



## punkin (11/10/13)

That reminds me, eclipse tins are good for storing pidgeon poison (aka lead slugs) as the .177's often come in tins that don't reclose anymore.

First world problem too, good $20 tins of slugs that are held shut with stickytape, wtf are you spossed to do to stop the other 499 slugs spilling in your bag after the first one?


----------



## tavas (11/10/13)

Elastic band?


----------



## Bribie G (11/10/13)

Who has rubber bands nowadays? Like Drawing pins and safety pins they seem to have disappeared from daily life. Last time I entered a HB comp where I had to attach the entry form and fee to a bottle using a rubber band I had to go out and buy a bunch of asparagus. :huh:


edit; Thanks for that, tavas - brilliant - I'll get some drawing pins, safety pins and rubber bands and put them in labelled Blitz mints tins in my "box of useful things" so I'll always have them on hand


----------



## punkin (11/10/13)

tavas said:


> Elastic band?



Mint tin?


----------



## mwd (11/10/13)

I have piles of rubber bands Australia Post nearly always put one around my mail.


----------



## sp0rk (11/10/13)

I've got a couple of bags full for holding the wings down on RC planes


----------



## Bribie G (11/10/13)

I might invest in a few for annoying swmbo by flicking her with them. B)


----------



## punkin (11/10/13)

Hair bands work for that, and the best thing is she pays for them.


AndThere'sAlwaysOneLayingAboutPunkin


----------



## Camo6 (11/10/13)

I'm just impressed you can make rubber bands out of asparagus.



AlwaysLearninSomethinNewCam


----------



## MAX POWER (11/10/13)

I have thousands of rubber bands around the place.

But then i'm just some loser who works in an office. Didn't realise there was a shortage


----------



## Edak (11/10/13)

I should shoot every f'ing hairband I find in the house at the wife, only then will she stop leaving them EVERYWHERE!


----------



## punkin (12/10/13)

Mousetraps in her undie drawer are always good for a laugh too.


----------



## spog (12/10/13)

punkin said:


> That reminds me, eclipse tins are good for storing pidgeon poison (aka lead slugs) as the .177's often come in tins that don't reclose anymore.
> 
> First world problem too, good $20 tins of slugs that are held shut with stickytape, wtf are you spossed to do to stop the other 499 slugs spilling in your bag after the first one?


 a fully automatic slug gun maybe? 500 slugs v 1 bird, end result,no bird,no tree, win win.


..cheers..spog...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/10/13)

Edit: is it a bit naff for a German company to register "Blitz" for one of their products?  :unsure:
On the German home brew site they have a recipe for Winston Churchill IPA.


----------



## warra48 (12/10/13)

I was saving a few of these, but they have all gone to the recycle bin.
The royal order from mrs warra is that the house must be uncluttered, tidy and clear. It's about to go on the market.
Even the brewery has shut down.
I'm dreading the day I run out of beer, projected to be sometime in January.
Might have to do some kits and bits to get a quick restock when we resettle.


----------



## Forever Wort (12/10/13)

I prefer garlic to mint so I don't have this problem.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/10/13)

Research has shown that 100% of interviewed Vampires^ prefer cool mint to garlic

^sample size = 1


----------

